# Temperate Forest Viv (non-tropical)



## ProjectReptile

Hi gang. I just finished a new viv and uploaded some pics so I thought I'd share. The idea was to make a deciduous/coniferous vivarium. This is all part of a plan I've got where I'm going to construct 3 different 'zone' tanks for display in my shop, to sort of show people the possibilities. Next will be the desert viv. Anyway, here it is. It features a stream and a background constructed by myself (my attempt at using HX's technique). 

It's housed in an Exo-Terra 24"x18"x18":


----------



## Jungle_John

*Re: Temprate Forest Viv (non-tropical)*

very cool. like the idea also!


----------



## topherlove

really dig the stream, looks really nice


----------



## tchok13

Great job,
Are you going to house anything in them?


----------



## KeroKero

I know some blue tailed skinks that would love you forever for being in that tank LOL.


----------



## AaronAcker

very very nice... love the stream, how did you build the stream?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

> very very nice... love the stream, how did you build the stream?


Yeah details plz, that is really cool lookin.


----------



## ProjectReptile

Thanks for the comments guys! Still doesn't live up to that crazy green wall of yours though, Jungle_John. 

I'm not completely sure what I will house in here. I plan on letting it just run empty for a few weeks first. I was thinking one or two baby amadillo lizards at first, but that baby blue-tongue skink idea has got me thinking. In worse case... maybe a couple anoles.


About the stream. I carved it out of some of that blue foam insulation from Lowes. Then did the classic silicone and cocoa bedding (and small gravel) thing. I don't know if this explains much, but here is a picture of just the stream:


----------



## AaronAcker

Yours looks great,,, I'm sooooo stealing that idea lol....


----------



## reggorf

Looks great. Is there a pump in there to keep the water moving or do you just keep it full of water? I am not very good at keeping water contained, but that looks pretty easy.


----------



## ProjectReptile

Yes, there is a pump under the "pond" end. There is a false bottom so it pumps up from the reservoir, flows down the stream, then emptys back into the reservoir at the end. I've tried a creek before with standing water, and it went bad real quick. Moving water will hopefully eliminate this.


----------



## topherlove

so none of the water leaks into your substrate?


----------



## ProjectReptile

> by topherlove on Thu Feb 21, 2008 6:27 pm
> 
> so none of the water leaks into your substrate?



None so far (knock on wood). I cut the "stream" block out to a VERY tight fit against both walls. So much so, that I didn't even need to silicone it in. Also, the drainage opening on the far end is big enough where not much of the water has a chance to leak, before it emptys back into the reservoir.


----------



## pigface

Very nice . Now all it needs are a couple Red Eft newts in there .


----------



## ProjectReptile

I was inspired by your suggestion pigface. I got on the newt thought-train and ended up putting two Mandarin salamanders in there. Pictures are to come!


----------



## kyle1745

Different and I like it...


----------



## mroux1

> About the stream. I carved it out of some of that blue foam insulation from Lowes. Then did the classic silicone and cocoa bedding (and small gravel) thing. I don't know if this explains much, but here is a picture of just the stream:


So what "blue foam" did you use from Lowe's ?


----------



## DCBuckeyeguy77

the little pine trees and tillandsias look awesome. Do you know the name of the type of pine tree that is?

what kind of backround is that? howd you make the little slanted rocks?

Sorry about all the questions but im interested in making a vivarium very similar to this one for either a pair of fire salamanders or blue spotted salamanders.


----------



## joeyo90

very nice 
was this the kind of foam you used? 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=p ... 6086-15348


----------



## ProjectReptile

To Joeyo90 and mroux1, the blue foam is polystrene foam. It's the same kind in your link Joey, except I bought the 2" thick stuff. I then made the back ground using HX's technique he describes under the "Making Fake Rocks" thread in Parts & Construction. To answer DCbuckeye's question, the were all carved and sculpted by myself. 

Oh yeah, and the pines in there are Norfolk Pine (_Araucaria heterophylla_). If let go, it would turn into an actual tree :shock: But I plan on Bonsaiing these babies.


----------



## joeyo90

ok cool thanks
i remember reading the "making fake rocks" thread but i didnt take notice to the kind of styrofoam he used
i really like how the backround turned out


----------



## DCBuckeyeguy77

yeah the background does look great. I actually looked at how to make trees into bonsais before seeing this because i wanted to make a tank basically exactly like this (woodsy with pine-looking plants) for a salamander. But, if i was going to start a bonsai tree, how would i do all that wire and stuff inside the terrarium???


----------



## ProjectReptile

Thanks for the compliment Buckeye. The wiring is mainly done to give the tree the crazy bends and twists that you see in traditional bonsai trees. I'm just going to do continuous trimming of the branches and roots to keep it relatively dwarfed. Like a tiny version of the full size plant.


----------



## zaroba

that looks great.

makes me want to make one for local salamanders and/or red spotted newts.
shame i don't have the space though.


----------



## Dendrobait

Are the trees potted or anything? It'd be cool if you could keep them permanently looking like seedlings.


----------



## KeroKero

Isn't a significant part of bonsai trimming the roots and keeping them pot bound as well as trimming the branches? Something to keep in mind...


----------

